# Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro Cigar Review - a fine RP smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked up a 5 pack at cigarbid.com for $26. For $5 a cigar, these were fantastic. Plumes and plumes of creamy smoke, less strong than the Edge but...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro Cigar Review - a fine RP smoke


----------

